# Harrop Individual Throttle intake manifold



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

Surfing the net I came across Harrop's web site in Australia, and found something AWESOME!! They have an intake for the LS1/2/6 engine that features individual runners, each with it's own throttle blade. Here's the link: http://www.harrop.com.au/root_folder/harrop_manifolds/amfd7022-00.html check it out. This is the same kind of intake layout used on the BMW M cars not to mention almost every race engine ever built. It's not cheap, about 3800 US, but still half the cost of a blower. I've emailed them, as soon as I hear anything I'll post it. Check out the pics and dyno results.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

I've seen it before, and you're right it's bad ass!!! :cheers


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

I got an email from them today, the unit is available, none have been shipped to the US yet apparently as no one here knows about it. The ECU has to be reprogrammed to use speed density mapping instead of mass air flow which they have available. They also have a blower system they call "stealth". Talk about "decisions, decisions"!


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

ftlfirefighter said:


> I got an email from them today, the unit is available, none have been shipped to the US yet apparently as no one here knows about it. The ECU has to be reprogrammed to use speed density mapping instead of mass air flow which they have available. They also have a blower system they call "stealth". Talk about "decisions, decisions"!


That blower system is the one (slightly modified) that the fastest Monaro/GTO runs 10.22's! Or at least that's what I hear.... :cheers


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

I'm going to email you the .pdf files on both the blower and intake they sent me as I can't seem to upload it due to it's size.


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

ftlfirefighter said:


> I got an email from them today, the unit is available, none have been shipped to the US yet apparently as no one here knows about it. The ECU has to be reprogrammed to use speed density mapping instead of mass air flow which they have available. They also have a blower system they call "stealth". Talk about "decisions, decisions"!


I need a second job..........


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

Why's that? LOL I've got one myself, cause my schedule is 24 on 48 off, figured make some more dough!


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Here are some pics of the intake!!
























...hope this helps, this looks so sexy!!!! :cheers


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

Yup, that's it! How'd you do that? LOL


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Fecking *BOING!*   

Wow!

*drool pant pant drool*

STOP POSTING AUTOPORN! MY BANK ACCOUNT AND MARRIAGE BEG OF YOU!


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Groucho said:


> Fecking *BOING!*
> 
> Wow!
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: 
TRY SETTING IN A PARTS ROOM SURROUNDED BY $30K + WORTH OF GTO PERFORMANCE PARTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

ftlfirefighter said:


> Yup, that's it! How'd you do that? LOL


I actually give the credit to b_a_betterperson, he hooked me up and showed me how. It's really easy but I'm really crappy at explaining things so you might try to pm him and tell him I sent you, he's cool as hell! :cheers


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

I know I'm responding to myself but I can't help it!!!! Can anyone say TWIN TURBO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! BTW, I believe this is a good set up for the 05 hood for fully functional ram air....... :cheers


----------



## GasTiresandOil (Aug 2, 2004)

Been looking at this for over a year now. I just can't see doing a speed density tune for 8 individual throttle bodies. The tuning alone would be in the thousands based upon dyno time. $hit, its hard enough finding someone in the states that can do a s/d tune on a standard single throttle body based manifold, let alone 8. Beautiful set up though. If I had money to burn, this would set fire to it. On the other hand, I would much rather have a turbo or s/c for that price range. A h/c car would be more worth the money than this. This manifold is more for looks than anything.


----------



## mumrah (Apr 3, 2005)

*wow*

Is that RWHP? Does that intake and setup give the '04 404rwhp? What will it do to the '05? Does it come with tune settings?


----------



## gameover (May 13, 2005)

That thing is NUCKING FUTS !! Now I gotta have one !  
:cheers


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

Wanna hear it? <EG> http://www.harrop.com.au/site_resources/668/616/video_file/harrop_hurricane_manifold.mpg


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

mumrah said:


> Is that RWHP? Does that intake and setup give the '04 404rwhp? What will it do to the '05? Does it come with tune settings?


Yes, according to Damian Johnson at Harrop they made 400+RWHP with it. They are working now, to use dual MAF sensors and the stock ECU. They say the results were very close using either the stock or aftermarket (Motec) brains. Jeff @ LPE and I have been seriously discussing building one of their 427 LS2's with it.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

ftlfirefighter said:


> Yes, according to Damian Johnson at Harrop they made 400+RWHP with it. They are working now, to use dual MAF sensors and the stock ECU. They say the results were very close using either the stock or aftermarket (Motec) brains. Jeff @ LPE and I have been seriously discussing building one of their 427 LS2's with it. The issue with turbocharging is the airboxes, Damian noted that a change would be necessary in order to pressurize them as they're not sturdy enough as is.


As we've discussed in our emails, I think you have something!!!!! Please keep us posted, if there is a way to make a MAF system work I'll buy the damn thing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheers


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

Considering how much enthusiasm there's been since posting this I'm sure it will be worth their efforts from a sales standpoint. Semper Fi!


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

ftlfirefighter said:


> I just emailed Damian to expect a phone call from me. I plan to place an order and to urge them to put the MAF issue on the front burner. Considering how much enthusiasm there's been since posting this I'm sure it will be worth their efforts from a sales standpoint. Semper Fi!


I just talked to a customer of mine who is a tuner and he said it's relatively simple to tune a speed density car, he says he's looked at this before and you only have to tune for each bank...... :cheers


----------



## Route 66 (May 30, 2005)

WOW! If that aint the purtiest thing I ever seen!
Speaking of a "Gotta have it" factor!! :willy:


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

I'll let ya all know how it goes after install and tuning.


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

Here's the latest from Harrop on the results with the intake:

"Will, The engine that made 404rwkw (540rwhp) is far from stock. This engine was a 346ci “base” engine with LPE heads and 260/260 camshaft. Later testing with a 427ci with a larger camshaft has shown even greater results. We are now to the point where our outer airboxes are struggling on the big hp 383/427ci combinations.

However, even with this “problem” the power curve and driveability is unbelievable, to the point of now fitting a 290/290 camshaft to see what happens! We are also developing unique airboxes for these larger engines, as well as something to fit the Corvette. We have already adapted the Corvette LS1 electronic and our “Hitachi” electronic, but have not yet sorted out the LS2 electronic version.

We hope to have a LS2 solution in the next few weeks, and then do some fitment trials before sending.

Regards, Damian"


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

Groucho said:


> Fecking *BOING!*
> 
> Wow!
> 
> ...


Groucho, buy the wife something "nice" BEFORE you get one for yours! 

OOH RA!!


----------

